# Has anyone gotten confirmation on were their exam is being held?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I have yet to get a conformation from the HRD on where the exam will be held in my area. Has anyone else received confirmation yet?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

The notices were sent today or yesterday. If you want to find out sooner, log on to the civil service site and you can view your notice to appear there.


----------



## Esoteric77 (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I just logged onto the HRD site and I have to report to Lynn Classical at 1000.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## bgwin (Feb 6, 2007)

I got my e-mail today saying it will be mailed within the next day or two.


----------

